# thoughts on powerdrive v2 vs terrova



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

I'm looking to upgrade my bow mount trolling motor on my boat and looking for input between the powerdrive v2 vs terrova both with ipilot. I currently have a all terrain 36 lb thrust motor on there. I have a 16 ft. lund deep V. I have a hummingbird 998 hd si on the boat. I see the terrova has a built in fish finder but not sure if it's needed with the HB. I want to use it for trolling the inland lakes and on lake erie for walleye. My problem on Erie right now is since I have a high draft smaller boat I'm always having to steer my outboard motor to stay on course. Will the Ipilot take care of this problem and allow me to focus more on fishing? 

Also thoughts on amount of thrust I should get for the size of boat I have?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

My buddy has it for Erie. Keeps you right on a gps point automatically. Talk about a great advantage when fishing a rock pile with some wind and waves.....difference maker.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I bought the terrova with ipilot link and foot pedal. The terrovas have a longer warranty and more ftlbs. Also you can use the foot pedal or the ipilot remote with it. The power drive you can't use the pedal with ipilot. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Also that being said. I like the remote more than the foot pedal now. But the terrova has a much nicer remote. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Thoughts on lbs of thrust for the boat size? I'm thinking 80 or 55.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I went 80lbs. 60" shaft. Especially on Erie. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I actually sit the Terrova foot pedal on my console do I can work it with my hand. It's very short throw makes it awkward for me to use with foot. Seems like any bit of pressure engages it. Which makes it easy to work with your hands. I still think my pdv2 55 pushed my boat faster than my 80lb Terrova. I max out around 3.2 or so with Terrova. Almost 4mph with power drive. Not that top speed matters much unless trolling for Muskie or donething. Just an observation.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies. I know I didn't ask this in the original question but I have come across a deal to buy a 101lb thrust terrova 60" shaft with ipilot link for 200 less than the 80lb thrust of the same model. Would there be any reasons that anyone can think of on why not to go with the 101lb thrust one? This motor will be powered off it's own batteries at the front of the boat. Thanks for any info provided.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

The only reason not to is if you use spot lock they claim the extra power will over compensate and it'll move you around more than necessary. But I don't know if that's true or not. Then there's the extra 60lbs of weight for the 3rd battery. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

fishingmaniac...I don't know how often I would be using the spot lock on the motor. There is the extra weight of the 3rd battery but most of the time I'm in the boat by myself which is currently transom heavy due to battery, 12 gal gas tank, 75hp main motor, and 6hp kicker and me at the helm which is about 1/2 way in the boat but more towards the transom. I'm thinking the 3 batteries plus the TM up front might not be a bad thing and would even the weight of the boat out a little better. thoughts? Right now the only thing I have up front is 1 battery and a 45lb thrust TM which I guessing weighs about 40-50 lbs due to it being much older of a TM.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Personally if itwas me I'd probably buy the 101lbs just because of the deal. If you've got room upfront for the batts I can't see why it would hurt. With all those batteries you'd be able to run for days. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Fishingmaniac thanks for the feedback  That's what I'm thinking too. I'd ideally like to be able to use the TM only for when I'm on erie and not run the 75 with bags...plus hooking it up to my HB 998 and letting it do most of the driving would be nice as well  I also fig. that I'd need the 2nd battery regardless if I went with the 24v vs 36v so the only extra out of pocket expense is the 3rd battery between the two, but that's what the $112 rebate is for that they are currently offering on top of the deal


----------

